# Metal ...



## Devourer (18. September 2001)

Wo finde ich tutorials zu metal?? (oder texturen)
ThX!!


----------



## mac4 (19. September 2001)

hier:
http://www.php-coding.de/gi/tutorial_view.php?tutorial=Metalltextur

Ich hoff, ich hab dir geholfen!!
CU
 :]   :--


----------



## Flame (19. September 2001)

*höhö*

/*eigenwerbung mach 

http://www.pxlartists.de

unter ps tutorials *g*


----------



## nubfrage (22. September 2001)

*kotz*


----------

